# Rebeubéu, pardais ao ninho



## Maragato76

Boa noite,

esta expressão denota um grande alvoroço, júbilo, mas sabem se há alguma locução equivalente em espanhol, omitindo o óbvio "¡Qué gran alegría!"? A frase onde me deparei com a expressão pela primeira vez:

"-- *Rebeubéu, pardais ao ninho*, que eu, para além de rainha de Portugal, vou ser a mãe da rainha de Castela." (refere-se a D. Leonor Teles)


----------



## Carfer

Não estou certo de que seja esse o significado, Maragato. Tenho um amigo que a usa muito e num sentido diferente, como uma espécie de reticências, para omitir mais argumentos numa série de outros argumentos da tanga, pouco convincentes ou exagerados. Quanto ao equivalente espanhol...


----------



## Maragato76

Fiquei um bocadinho desnorteado com a tua apreciação. Pode ser que tenha ambos os usos. No sentido de ter um grande entusiasmo, como p.e. o que sente o povo de Nova Friburgo ao festejar o desfile do município (está contido nas últimas duas linhas do texto desta ligação: http://www.avozdaserra.com.br/colunas/34/9435/nova-friburgo-nao-tem-memoria) ou como bem dizes para caracterizar argumentos sem muita utilidade (http://rebeubeupardaisninho.blogspot.com.es/).

Muito obrigado pelo contributo, *Carfer*.


----------



## englishmania

Para mim, essa expressão significa algo como  _e bla bla bla/etc etc etc _quando se pretende encurtar a história, talvez por não ser relevante.

Da net:





> _
> fica mais uma vez registada a contradição: Ah e tal, liberdade de  expressão e rebeubeu pardais ao ninho. No momento seguinte vem para aqui  choramingar que o estão a insultar._





> _e como é que era possível fazer uma piada com um assunto como estes, e rebéubéu pardais ao ninho._





> _
> pedaços de prosa marmoreada sobre o mar, o mar, o nosso destino e o nosso caminho, rebéubéu pardais pardais ao ninho._





> _Mas enfim, disse que não disse, que a Comissão já recebeu várias queixas, rebéubéu pardais ao ninho._





> _
> E a hepatite C? E a B? e a D? E etc? E rebeubéu pardais ao ninho?_




Todos estes exemplos corroboram a ideia que tinha da expressão.  No entanto,  na wikipedia, aparece _Rebeubéu, pardais ao ninho > Grande alvoroço_.


----------



## anaczz

Mesmo nessa ligação sobre Nova Friburgo, não entendo que "grande alvoroço" seja a tradução de "rebeubéu pardais ao ninho".  Mesmo ali, cabe o sentido que o Carfer e a englishmania indicam.
Como se dissesse:
Fizeram isto, fizeram aquilo,fizeram tanta coisa, ou seja, grande alvoroço e, no dia seguinte, esquecimento total.


----------



## Maragato76

Em verdade, não faço nenhuma ideia e então não sei dar uma interpretação certa (pelo menos no contexto da frase matéria de dúvida onde a rainha Leonor Teles acho que exprime contentamento com essa expressão ao saber-se possuidora de mais outro "título" (mãe da rainha de Castela) ao casar a sua filha com o rei castelhano, D. João I.

Desculpem lá. Obrigado também pela vossa paciência nos esclarecimentos, *englishmania *& *anaczz*.


----------



## englishmania

Eu não sei qual o contexto mas  a frase inicial parece algo como "isso não interessa/isso são tretas...que eu, ...", não?



> "-- *Rebeubéu, pardais ao ninho*, que eu, para além de rainha de Portugal, vou ser a mãe da rainha de Castela." (refere-se a D. Leonor Teles)


----------



## Maragato76

Olá *englishmania*, já não sei sé tem esse sentido ("eso no me interesa/son chorradas"). Na verdade, a resposta de João I em missiva da aceitação da proposta do casamento da filha de D. Leonor com ele é o único de interesse para ésta (que, diga-se de passagem, mais interesseira em todos os atos da sua vida não pôde ser). Mas agora estou a ver se esse "isso são tretas" está ligado com "a rainha não se ralar com patriotismos"...  Que quebra-cabeças!!!

Eu coloquei esta pergunta no muro do facebook do livro da autora, mas como não recebi resposta, por isso é que a pus cá.

Sei que ultrapasso os limites de reprodução dum texto mas é para lançar luz sobre isto. O sublinhado é para focar a atenção:

"...Mas D. Leonor parecia não conhecer aquele conto da leiteira que voltou para casa sem o balde de leite e de mãos a abanar! Pouco se importava ela com essas histórias que pensava serem só para crianças. O sonho dela tinha sido ser rainha e tinha-o conseguido. Agora queria que a sua filha também o fosse e estava disposta a fazer o que fosse preciso para o garantir.

-- Nem que tenha de vender o reino aos Espanhóis! -- disse um dia D. Leonor, e as suas damas de confiança tremiam e benziam-se, mais medrosas do que escandalizadas, porque já na Idade Média havia quem pensasse que os Espanhóis eram uma espécie de papões que não se escondiam por baixo das camas, mas sim do outro lado da fronteira. O papão em concreto desta história foi o rei castelhano, D. João I, com quem D. Leonor acertou agulhas e aceitou casar a sua filha, a pequena Brites. Nesta arriscada estratégia, a rainha contou com o apoio do conde galego Andeiro.

Escreveram alguns cronistas que se não nasceu em Valladolid, D. Leonor passou lá grande parte da sua infância, o que se calhar resulta um alívio para aqueles portugueses que não se resignam a aceitar que uma mulher nascida dentro das suas fronteiras possa ter sido tão pouco patriota. <<Bom, se calhar alguma coisa deve ter-se-lhe contagiado do tempo que passou em Castela...>>, devem ter tratado de consolar-se alguns cronistas, mas nem assim lhe perdoaram que não tivesse remorsos quando, ao casar a filha com o rei castelhano, hipotecava um reino que seria obrigado a fazer uma guerra para manter a sua independência da vizinha Castela. *Mas pouco ou nada se ralava a rainha com patriotismos*! Por isso, quando chegou a carta na qual D. João I aceitava a proposta do casamento, ela só disse:

-- *Rebeubéu, pardais ao ninho*, que eu, para além de rainha de Portugal, vou ser a mãe da rainha de Castela.

O que mais podia pedir alguém que tinha nascido na longínqua terra de Trás-os-Montes?"


----------



## Carfer

Maragato76 said:


> Olá *englishmania*, já não sei sé tem esse sentido ("eso no me interesa/son chorradas"). Na verdade, a resposta de João I em missiva da aceitação da proposta do casamento da filha de D. Leonor com ele é o único de interesse para ésta (que, diga-se de passagem, mais interesseira em todos os atos da sua vida não pôde ser). Mas agora estou a ver se esse "isso são tretas" está ligado com "a rainha não se ralar com patriotismos"...  Que quebra-cabeças!!!
> 
> Eu coloquei esta pergunta no muro do facebook do livro da autora, mas como não recebi resposta, por isso é que a pus cá.
> 
> Sei que ultrapasso os limites de reprodução dum texto mas é para lançar luz sobre isto. O sublinhado é para focar a atenção:
> 
> "...Mas D. Leonor parecia não conhecer aquele conto da leiteira que voltou para casa sem o balde de leite e de mãos a abanar! Pouco se importava ela com essas histórias que pensava serem só para crianças. O sonho dela tinha sido ser rainha e tinha-o conseguido. Agora queria que a sua filha também o fosse e estava disposta a fazer o que fosse preciso para o garantir.
> 
> -- Nem que tenha de vender o reino aos Espanhóis! -- disse um dia D. Leonor, e as suas damas de confiança tremiam e benziam-se, mais medrosas do que escandalizadas, porque já na Idade Média havia quem pensasse que os Espanhóis eram uma espécie de papões que não se escondiam por baixo das camas, mas sim do outro lado da fronteira. O papão em concreto desta história foi o rei castelhano, D. João I, com quem D. Leonor acertou agulhas e aceitou casar a sua filha, a pequena Brites. Nesta arriscada estratégia, a rainha contou com o apoio do conde galego Andeiro.
> 
> Escreveram alguns cronistas que se não nasceu em Valladolid, D. Leonor passou lá grande parte da sua infância, o que se calhar resulta um alívio para aqueles portugueses que não se resignam a aceitar que uma mulher nascida dentro das suas fronteiras possa ter sido tão pouco patriota. <<Bom, se calhar alguma coisa deve ter-se-lhe contagiado do tempo que passou em Castela...>>, devem ter tratado de consolar-se alguns cronistas, mas nem assim lhe perdoaram que não tivesse remorsos quando, ao casar a filha com o rei castelhano, hipotecava um reino que seria obrigado a fazer uma guerra para manter a sua independência da vizinha Castela. *Mas pouco ou nada se ralava a rainha com patriotismos*! Por isso, quando chegou a carta na qual D. João I aceitava a proposta do casamento, ela só disse:
> 
> -- *Rebeubéu, pardais ao ninho*, que eu, para além de rainha de Portugal, vou ser a mãe da rainha de Castela.
> 
> O que mais podia pedir alguém que tinha nascido na longínqua terra de Trás-os-Montes?"



Ora aí está, confirma o que diz a englishmania. A autora põe na boca da rainha algo semelhante a: _'Deixem-se de tretas, que eu, para além de rainha de Portugal, vou ser mãe da rainha de Castela'. _As "tretas" são, obviamente, o patriotismo, a independência do país, a não subjugação a um rei estrangeiro e os demais argumentos que os seus opositores utilizavam.

Devo dizer que, não tendo agora dúvidas sobre o significado, acho este uso pouco comum. A expressão não costuma iniciar frases e é patente que se trata de um uso forçado e pouco plausível. Da boca dos reis não têm necessariamente de sair frases grandiloquentes, mas pôr a rainha a falar assim é pouco verossímil. Além disso, à ficção histórica não se exige o mesmo grau de correcção que a um livro sério de história, mas falar de espanhóis no tempo de Leonor Telles é ir um pouco longe demais no facilitismo. Mesmo no Portugal de hoje ainda se sabe bem o que são castelhanos, não é preciso atribuir-lhes uma nacionalidade que à época não existia nem os próprios imaginavam que algum dia viria a existir.


----------



## Maragato76

Sim, *Carfer*, esqueci-me de apontar que era ficção histórica, embora seja deduzível e também que a autora é espanhola, Virginia López, e a tradutora Marta Paixão.

Fica encerrado o tema, e obrigado pelo vosso tempo, a sério


----------



## Carfer

Maragato76 said:


> Sim, *Carfer*, esqueci-me de apontar que era ficção histórica, embora seja deduzível e também que a autora é espanhola, Virginia López, e a tradutora Marta Paixão.
> 
> Fica encerrado o tema, e obrigado pelo vosso tempo, a sério



Ah! Isso explica muita coisa. Virgínia López disse ter escrito o livro para nos rirmos de nós próprios e da nossa história (a de portugueses e de espanhóis, entenda-se), pelo que tem direito a alguma latitude quando à exactidão do que escreve.
Por mim, não agradeças, é um prazer.


----------



## Maragato76

Carfer said:


> Ah! Isso explica muita coisa. Virgínia López disse ter escrito o livro para nos rirmos de nós próprios e da nossa história (a de portugueses e de espanhóis, entenda-se), pelo que tem direito a alguma latitude quando à exactidão do que escreve.
> Por mim, não agradeças, é um prazer.



Sim, esse é o intuito do livro, mas eu não sou de fazer publicidade nenhuma, se é possivel, e por isso só tento citar a obra quando não há mais remédio, mas acho que se facilita mais as coisas no começo, devo mudar de ideia. O prazer é meu para com vocês todos!


----------



## englishmania

Pela minha parte, de nada.


----------



## Maragato76

Segundo a autora, esta locução neste parágrafo pode equivaler a "Isto já ninguém mo tira" ou "já cá canta" [que me quiten lo baila(d)o], reconhecendo a rainha que é uma acção ruim, mas como só está obcecada com tirar o próprio proveito, não se rala com os efeitos.

Se calhar, esta conotação não será aplicável na maioria de situações na fala ou escrita.


----------



## Carfer

Maragato76 said:


> Segundo a autora, esta locução neste parágrafo pode equivaler a "Isto já ninguém mo tira" ou "já cá canta" [que me quiten lo baila(d)o], reconhecendo a rainha que é uma acção ruim, mas como só está obcecada com tirar o próprio proveito, não se rala com os efeitos.
> 
> Se calhar, esta conotação não será aplicável na maioria de situações na fala ou escrita.



'_Já cá canta_' estaria muito bem se o sentido fosse '_a coisa já está segura, já ninguém ma tira', _mas está desadequada no contexto porque não pode ser usada em relação a eventos futuros, quero dizer, não é compatível dizer _'já cá canta_' em relação a '_vou ser mãe da rainha de Castela'_. D. Leonor só poderia dizer isso depois de a filha ser efectivamente rainha. Nós não dizemos nunca '_já cá canta_' se o objectivo ainda não tiver sido atingido ou concretizado. Com o sentido pretendido, _'rebeubéu pardais ao ninho'_ também não me parece, não vejo como é que a expressão, cujo sentido é '_blablabla_', se ajusta ao resto da frase. A expressão refere-se sempre à fala de uma terceira pessoa, denegrindo os seus argumentos, não ao próprio falante ou às suas intenções. Parece-me que a autora fez dela um uso equivocado.

Ah! Obrigado pelo feedback, Maragato, se todos fizessem o mesmo muitos tópicos não ficariam por aí a pairar sem conclusão que se veja.


----------



## Maragato76

Carfer said:


> '_Já cá canta_' estaria muito bem se o sentido fosse '_a coisa já está segura, já ninguém ma tira', _mas está desadequada no contexto porque não pode ser usada em relação a eventos futuros, quero dizer, não é compatível dizer _'já cá canta_' em relação a '_vou ser mãe da rainha de Castela'_. D. Leonor só poderia dizer isso depois de a filha ser efectivamente rainha. Nós não dizemos nunca '_já cá canta_' se o objectivo ainda não tiver sido atingido ou concretizado. Com o sentido pretendido, _'rebeubéu pardais ao ninho'_ também não me parece, não vejo como é que a expressão, cujo sentido é '_blablabla_', se ajusta ao resto da frase. A expressão refere-se sempre à fala de uma terceira pessoa, denegrindo os seus argumentos, não ao próprio falante ou às suas intenções. Parece-me que a autora fez dela um uso equivocado.
> 
> Ah! Obrigado pelo feedback, Maragato, se todos fizessem o mesmo muitos tópicos não ficariam por aí a pairar sem conclusão que se veja.



Só recebi a resposta anteontem; ela só forneceu a tradução em espanhol. Eu acrescentei a equivalência inclusa no dicionário Porto Editora (pode ser que algum mínimo matiz difira na tradução) e a observação posterior.

A pesar da reiteração, obrigado fico eu pela implicação e por me revelarem os usos apropriados da expressão .


----------



## zema

Como no usamos "chorradas" en Argentina, supongo que diríamos "puras paparruchadas" 
Tal vez "_alvoroço"_ en esa definición "grande alvoroço" tenga que ver más con "alboroto" que con "alborozo", me da esa impresión al menos.


----------

